# [SOLVED] Can't find Windows hosts file



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't find the hosts file in the usual drivers/etc location on Vista Business. In fact, "etc" is missing from the computer entirely. Where has it gone?

Tried searching the forums for a solution, BTW, but search isn't working currently.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't find Windows hosts file*

Hi, I don't think search in Vista has ever worked correctly. What are you trying to do? Playing with the Hosts file can cause you to not be able to access internet, so be careful. You do know it is a hidden file by default. You will need to go to folder options and enable "show hidden files and folders".


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Can't find Windows hosts file*

If you were looking to ad to host files maybe have a look here http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm full good info. I use the host file from mvps and it works very well. You can add to it also.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't find Windows hosts file*

Try this - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | *right-click* on cmd.exe | select run as administrator | type the following -


```
[b][size=3]

cd %windir%\system32\drivers\etc

dir /a /s

[/b][/size]
```
Do you see the HOSTS file?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Can't find Windows hosts file*

Thanks, that did it!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't find Windows hosts file*

Glad to be of help - and to hear that you located the HOSTS file.

Thanks for posting back with the outcome - I appreciate it very much.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## xavierholden (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a question -- I dont recall this directory being hidden before. Has it always been hidden? Or do I have some other priv problem that I am just uncovering?

Seems that I have had a bunch of quarky stuff happening the last few days, which has caused me to download hijackthis


----------

